# And I thought I got away from Facebook



## (^^)Regin (Oct 16, 2009)

I quit Facebook because of my addiction from interactive websites. Now I'm a PB addict  what will I do now


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 16, 2009)

Pb > fb.

Aatb.


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 16, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Pb > fb.
> 
> Aatb.


Well... I might as well consider this my PuritanBook ;p


----------



## Oecolampadius (Oct 16, 2009)

I've got Facebook too and I've thought about quitting from it several times but I never really thought of Puritanboard as an alternative to Facebook. In fact, I have decided that I will keep my FB account as long as I could because, through FB, I was able to introduce several mainstream evangelicals to real Reformed theology.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 16, 2009)

I like FB bc I can ask dumb questions and they aren't deleted, locked down, or warned against, and I have a following!


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Chippy,

That's a good point  I will consider that very carefully  

-----Added 10/16/2009 at 02:57:33 EST-----



OPC'n said:


> I like FB bc I can ask dumb questions and they aren't deleted, locked down, or warned against, and I have a following!



Haha, that's funny  you don't want to do that here


----------



## A.J. (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't have a facebook account. My parents and sisters do.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 16, 2009)

I use FB to get to know the people from PB better.

Kind of a round about way.


----------



## matt01 (Oct 16, 2009)

(^^)Regin said:


> Now I'm a PB addict  what will I do now



Turn off the computer. Problem solved.


----------



## Berean (Oct 16, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> I like FB bc I can ask dumb questions and they aren't deleted, locked down, or warned against, and *I have a following! *



Wow.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 18, 2009)

What's Facebook?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 23, 2009)

I think twitter coud help you get away from being addicted to the net.


----------

